# Marriages from heaven



## bieniek (May 27, 2012)

Yes, long time I was thinking about that, whats your favourite flavour combinations, so good you could call them marriage from heaven?

garlic+prawns+chilli+grilled+cognac+butter

walnuts+garlic+olive oil

strawberries+cream

thyme+ garlic

butter+ lemon juice [pan fried fish glaze]

I hope for some creative stuff here, come on!


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 27, 2012)

Beef + Grilled + Blue cheese + (Balsamic + Red Wine + Honey) Reduction?


----------



## sachem allison (May 27, 2012)

sherry shallot cream sauce, + butternut squash raviolis
brandy and mushrooms
gin+mushrooms+pearl onions +juniper berries + venison rack
crispy fried shallots+ lemongrass+chilies+ginger+garlic+ kaffir lime leaves+ fish sauce+ scallions tossed with crab and eaten with your fingers.
tangerine peels+ brown butter+almonds +tangerine juice over dover soul
applewood smoked bacon with whatever and cracked black pepper
cracked black pepper and honey on sopapillas (fry bread)
smoked gouda+ cumin seed honey crusted porkloin+dijon and scallion potato salad panini (potato salad on the sandwich, fresh sour dough ciabatta bread for the panini) Oh sh!t!
fresh alpine strawberries+ raw sugar+old vine zinfandel( macerate 1 hour chilled ) vanilla bean ice cream


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 27, 2012)

Orange + chocolate
Strawberry + chocolate
Beer + smoke


----------



## dbesed (May 27, 2012)

garlic+onions+cayene pepper+zucchini+tomato souce


----------



## The Edge (May 27, 2012)

cucumbers+rice wine vinegar+sugar
pulled pork+cole slaw
garlic+cilantro+chilies+coconut milk+fish sauce
onions+garlic+tomatoes+ancho chilies+chipotle chilies+cloves


----------



## bieniek (May 27, 2012)

Good stuff, haha

Oyvind, yeah, nothing like weed and beer. :whistling:


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 27, 2012)

bieniek said:


> Good stuff, haha
> 
> Oyvind, yeah, nothing like weed and beer. :whistling:



Ha Ha, I was thinking cigarettes, but that works to I suppose


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 27, 2012)

Cilantro, lime, chili

Whiskey, pecans

Chicken, garlic, butter

Bagguette, pan drippings, scorched mushrooms

Fish, lemon

Grapefruit, salt

Dark chocolate, crisp water

Avocado, potato

Coffee, cream

Tomatoes, cheese

Tuna, celery


God, I love food


----------



## mhlee (May 27, 2012)

Avocados and sugar
Brown butter, sage, squash
Lamb and red zinfandel
Cooked pinto beans and cheese
Cooked crab and mayonnaise
Raw uni and Champagne from Le Mesnil
New Orleans Barbecue Shrimp (specifically Emeril's Barbecue Shrimp) and Dr. L Riesling


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 27, 2012)

Brown Sugar + Clove + Cinnamon + nutmeg + White Wine + Lemon + pumpkin/apple

Roast Garlic + Tomatoe + Shrimp + Fresh pasta.

Tomato + Chipotle n Adobo + Cayenne + Cajun + Garlic + Ginger + pickle Habanero + Lime +roast/stew


----------



## bieniek (May 27, 2012)

shite some marriages are a crazy heptagons. 
:justkidding:

scallop+lemon

brioche+ apple+foie gras

foie gras+apple

Sauternes+foie gras+chili

Porto+foie gras

Madeira+glass

Beer+opener

weed+thai sunset

.... uuuhhh went the wrong way on my trip...

bass+soy sauce+chilli+lime juice+sugar+peanuts

papaya+fish sauce+coriander+peanuts

chicken+honey


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 27, 2012)

Coconut milk, lime leaves

cream cheese, apples

egg yolks, toast

bacon, maple syrup

sweet potatoes, tahini

bourbon, cream

cardamom, raisins

Chips & Queso, warm dark beer, soccer

pork, apples

grapes, nutella

peas, carrots (quaint, I know, but I totally get it)

bangers, mash, ale

Guinness, Butter Pecan ice cream


----------



## SpikeC (May 27, 2012)

Galangal, kaffir lime leaf, lemongrass, nam pla, garlic


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 27, 2012)

Mine aren't really marriages, affinities? Somethings missing without one or the other when I'm making it.

Weed + Coffee + Baileys. 

Since we are already there

Mushrooms + chocolate.

Bacon + Anything.


----------



## rahimlee54 (May 27, 2012)

Brie + fruit 

Bread + Butter

Figs + Pork


----------



## Lucretia (May 28, 2012)

Beer + chocolate

smoked sausage + strawberry jam

strawberries + sour cream + dark brown sugar

fried green tomatoes + scrambled eggs + olive oil

chili oil + marinara

goat cheese + figs


----------



## apicius9 (May 28, 2012)

Some great ones and some - aehh - interesting combinations  Some of my favorites

Dark chocolate and port or Banyuls
anchovi-filled Spanish olives, roasted almonds and Manzanilla sherry
chocolate and raspberries
fresh bread, fresh (!) butter and salt
buttery mashed potatoes or fresh pasta and truffles - or pretty much anything with truffles...
foie gras and Sauternes
peach tart and aged sweet riesling
grilled white bread rubbed with garlic and ripe tomato combined with Spanish serrano ham
blood sausage and apple
white asparagus and butter
aged parmigiano reggiano and aged balsamico
ripe brie with quince mustard
beer and pizza
grilled fish and Spanish Albarino
coconut and curry


Stefan


----------



## James (May 28, 2012)

strawberries+tarragon/balsamic
raspberries+thyme
scallops, butter and lemons


----------



## Salty dog (May 28, 2012)

Freshly made frozen vanilla custard and wild raspberries.

FWIW, about as local as it gets in these parts.


----------



## RRLOVER (May 28, 2012)

Thank god this is about food.....I thought some dude was...



A good coffee and a fresh pastry


----------



## Dusty (May 28, 2012)

Pork and quince
Lamb and anchovy
Green apple and sultana
Prunes and Armagnac 
Pedro ximinez sherry and chocolate
Salt and caramel
Brandade and black olives
Grilled beef and horseradish 
Smoked eel and beetroot



For the Aussies: Vegemite and truffle.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 28, 2012)

This has probably been mentioned already but garlic and ginger is one of my favorite combo's and certainly one of my favorite kitchen smells when I stir fry the two.


----------



## bieniek (May 28, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> Thank god this is about food.....I thought some dude was...



Some dude was... Nico Ladenis, first time i read about something called that way was in his book. 
I think its around 100th time i say that, the only chef in the world who managed to write a book about the food only.


----------



## slowtyper (May 28, 2012)

creamed corn+vanilla ice cream


----------



## Deckhand (May 28, 2012)

Hamburger,Roquefort,bacon,avocado,red onion
Reuben sandwich
Brie,brown sugar,almond slivers
Burgundy mushroom sauce
Shrimp étouffée with my my my sweet potato pie


----------



## Lucretia (May 28, 2012)

Champagne and fried chicken


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 28, 2012)

Chicken + Waffles :razz:


----------



## Deckhand (May 28, 2012)

Biscuits and gravy


----------



## Birnando (May 28, 2012)

Goat cheese and Raspberry jam
Cod-caviar and Gouda
Radish and chocolate
ansjovis and liver
scrambled eggs, made with beer instead of water/milk
scrambled eggs and Chives
Prunes and Honey


----------



## Namaxy (May 28, 2012)

I hope you'll indulge the repeats:

Nectarines and blueberries and honey
Apples and cinnamon
Shallots and Thyme
Beets and goat cheese
Duck confit and brussels sprouts
Summer squash, mint and fontina
Peas and mint
Parmesan and balsamic vinegar
Shallots, honey and white balsamic
salt cod brandade and leeks
leeks, potatoes and caviar
potato and white pepper
eggs and truffles
fresh pasta and porcini
walnuts, grapes and blue cheese
pumpkin, pasta and brown butter
butternut squash and nutmeg
Sherry and mock turtle soup
A big steak and an even bigger red wine!


----------



## Lucretia (May 28, 2012)

lobster + butter + lime juice

hot crusty baguette + butter + honey + dark chocolate

hot chocolate + cayenne pepper

sweet gherkins + peanut butter (actually, it's not great, not horrible. But it's made in heaven for grossing out nieces and nephews!)


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 29, 2012)

My #1 - Rum, Sugar, Mint, club soda

Risotto and wild mushrooms
Salmon, brown sugar, salt and smoke
rare venison, tarragon, brandy, cream
scotch bonnets, cilantro, curry and coconut milk


----------



## geezr (May 29, 2012)

KALBI-STYLE BEEF - Tender braised beef cooked in shoyu, garlic and sugar blended w/ herbs + kim chee and other sides from GYRLT with - Muller-Catoir Riesling Auslese (forgot year) :hungry:


----------



## Namaxy (May 29, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> My #1 - Rum, Sugar, Mint, club soda
> 
> Risotto and wild mushrooms
> Salmon, brown sugar, salt and smoke
> ...



+1 to each of yours!! Venison and brandy (can I add juniper?) and scotch bonnet plus coconut....classics!!


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jun 6, 2012)

Celery + Salty Peanut Butter

Grilled bread + Cold thick butter slice

Budweiser + Jack Daniels


----------



## MadMel (Jun 6, 2012)

Genoise sponge + nutella
Pea soup + mint chocolate
crispy salmon skin + salmon tartare + wasabi
braised lamb shanks + mash potatoes
potatoes + goose/duck fat


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 6, 2012)

Beer+tequila+women+no work the next day


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 7, 2012)

have to try the pea soup and mint chocolate. Sounds like it can go wrong with the wrong amounts.


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 7, 2012)

brainsausage said:


> Beer+tequila+women+no work the next day



And I don't remember churchbells, or the money I put down
On the white picket fence and boardwalk, on the house at the edge of town
Oh, but I remember, the strain of her refrain
And the nights we spent together, and the way she called my name

If you be my Dixie Chicken....


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 7, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> And I don't remember churchbells, or the money I put down
> On the white picket fence and boardwalk, on the house at the edge of town
> Oh, but I remember, the strain of her refrain
> And the nights we spent together, and the way she called my name
> ...



I shouldve added: +a hasty early morning retreat


----------



## bieniek (Jun 7, 2012)

Not that early after beer and tequila AND women


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 8, 2012)

bieniek said:


> Not that early after beer and tequila AND women



It takes practice


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, I've been busy and completely missed this thread. There are some tasty combos in here that I want to try out. Thanks for the cravings. 

As for me, a lot have been mentioned. I would add.

>Good sausage+good mustard.
>Gruyere+apple+peanut butter
>Lavender flowers+citrus rind+sumac+olive oil+salt/pepper+parm+any green veggie
>Salt+cucumber
>Lamb burger+smothering of hummus
>Watermelon+feta

k.


----------



## birdeye (Jun 8, 2012)

Call me nuts but... blueberries and cinnamon.

Also new potatoes, butter and dill but that's nothing new.


----------

